# DIY Cylindrical/Chinese/Manchu Thumb Ring



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

If you want to learn how to shoot with this thumb ring, there are plenty video in Youtube we can refer to, that's where I learned


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you show how this is held against the string? I have not seen a cylinder shaped thumb 'ring' before, seems they're mostly shaped like rings


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I learned from this Youtube video:


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

picture show my fingers position while shooting bow with this thumb ring. For high poundage bow (mine is 60# samick SKB), we got no choice but to lock our thumb tip with index finger just like the picture below. otherwise we wont be able to hold high poundage bow while aiming at full draw. Try to keep index finger as straight as possible because if too much bending (hook shape), string will hit our index finger tip while executing the shot and it will hurt a lot


----------

